
Ask HN: Best code hosting / CI / project management tool for one - xupybd
If you were to be sole dev for a company what would you use to host your code and manage your projects.
======
clintonb
I use GitLab for CI and issue tracking. Master builds are automatically
deployed to Heroku.

